# Still running things through my mind...



## betysue (Nov 30, 2013)

It isn't normal for a husband to offer his wife cash for sex, is it?? I felt very disrespected and then offended as my husband did not understand why I felt he didn't respect me. He was clueless. He said he thought it would be a great arrangement--I needed money and he needed more sex. He also said he would pay me to keep the house clean according to his standards (he has OCD).
He was so oppressive that I think I got used to that kind of treatment, but needed feedback just in case! Thanks!


----------



## IronWine29 (Dec 31, 2013)

No. Not normal. He didn't think about hiring a housekeeper and taking you out to dinner?


----------



## TheSecretGarden14 (Feb 7, 2014)

No not cool. I'd tell him him to put is money where the sun doesn't shine.


----------



## indiecat (Sep 24, 2012)

He sounds like a great guy  not


----------



## betysue (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you for all your replies. He attempted to tell ME that I was being judgmental. It was always my fault in the end. 
When I referred back to this situation later, he claimed he was "just kidding"--nothing ever stuck to him. So frustrating!!


----------

